# I knew a guy who would go through 3-5 DIFFERENT girls a week



## Amnesia (Sep 8, 2021)

He would get given girls numbers in casual places like the grocery store, dry cleaners, post office, etc. 

He was late 20's and I was 19 and thought he was the coolest guy ever. I only knew him for a short time. His attitude towards women is that he had absolutely no respect for them, he laughed at the thought of ever dating one long term. He was amused when they'd get angry at him for not wanting anything more than a fuck buddy.

I remember I was chillin at his place and we were playing video games and one of his FWB was there too, she had spent the night. She was complaining that we were spending all day playing video games and she wanted to do something else with him, he literally told her to get lost and he then called up another girl and put it on speaker phone and told this other girl to come over to have sex. He did it all so the girl who was there could hear. She got so angry that she smashed his glass coffee table and stormed off.


He literally just laughed and looked towards me and was like 'kid, all girls are fucking crazy, remember that. That's not the first time a girl has broken something of mine."





Oh but g-g-guys dont get aproached, LMFAO at trying in life when it comes to females.


I knew him a short time cause he was only in USA for the summer, he lived in the UK. Was a tall wasp type, like Chris Carmack phenotype. He had the whole 'european foreigner' halo going for him here in the US with the accent and everything. 

He hit the gym but nothing like roids or super serious, played a lot of video games and smoked weed like every other day. Was basically a frat type. Was also from a super rich family, drove a porsche around.



His entire demeanor was absolutely NO EFFORT at all with women, just laid back whatever don't give any fucks. Like he would troll them kinda and didn't care if he pissed them off cause he said he didn't want any of them to get attached to him cause it creates drama and he prefers to fuck them and then just play xbox all day after.


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 8, 2021)

first on an amnesia thread, lets go


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 8, 2021)

he is everything you wished to be


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 8, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> he is everything you wished to be


I was 19 years old when I knew him and For the short amount of time I knew him I idolized him

he was legit cool dude too


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Inb4 the dnrd comments


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 8, 2021)

: reacts please give me im desperate aaa


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Sep 8, 2021)

*Plot twist: Amnesia was the girl he called over *


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I was 19 years old when I knew him and For the short amount of time I knew him I idolized him
> 
> he was legit cool dude too


whats your real morning height


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Sep 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Sep 8, 2021)

I used to know a guy who sold me heroin


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Sep 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> he literally told her to get lost and he then called up another girl and put it on speaker phone and told this other girl to come over to have sex. He did it all so the girl who was there could hear. She got so angry that she smashed his glass coffee table and stormed off.


ngl If it's not Larp that's the coolest thing i've ever seen on this forum so far.
Can he be my father?


----------



## cvzvvc (Sep 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> His entire demeanor was absolutely NO EFFORT at all with women, just laid back whatever don't give any fucks. Like he would troll them kinda and didn't care if he pissed them off cause he said he didn't want any of them to get attached to him cause it creates drama and he prefers to fuck them and then just play xbox all day after.



This is the secret. This is the whole thing right here. The model girl I had a fling with just left me a 2min41 sec voice memo screeching about my indifference the other week. Left her on delivered and she proceeded to blow up my phone. If I can find a way to edit the memo (because of personal info), it's worth a thread.

Never care kids. Ever. For any reason whatsoever. They are there for fun and the moment they stop being fun is the moment they have to go away forever.


----------



## Pretty (Sep 8, 2021)

I remember when I used to be like that fuck

Nowadays I seem to become to invested with women I interact with

I wish i was more nonchalant


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 8, 2021)

He’s talking about @RichmondBread guys


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> He’s talking about @RichmondBread guys


A smooth, Southern rebel type.


----------



## delta7 (Sep 8, 2021)

Did he use drugs?


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> He’s talking about @RichmondBread guys


Cope hes talking about this chang


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Sep 8, 2021)

notice how everythin was handled to him at birth
born rich good looking tall, with a perfect education and NT.
the dude who said that everyone was born equal is a liar.


----------



## astatine (Sep 8, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> notice how everythin was handled to him at birth
> born rich good looking tall, with a perfect education and NT.
> the dude who said that everyone was born equal is a liar.
> View attachment 1307405


bro this is the best meme I've seen ngl, u got any more this good?


----------



## Caesercel (Sep 8, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> This is the secret. This is the whole thing right here. The model girl I had a fling with just left me a 2min41 sec voice memo screeching about my indifference the other week. Left her on delivered and she proceeded to blow up my phone. If I can find a way to edit the memo (because of personal info), it's worth a thread.
> 
> Never care kids. Ever. For any reason whatsoever. They are there for fun and the moment they stop being fun is the moment they have to go away forever.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 8, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> notice how everythin was handled to him at birth
> born rich good looking tall, with a perfect education and NT.
> the dude who said that everyone was born equal is a liar.
> View attachment 1307405


She heightmogs him jfl


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 8, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> This is the secret. This is the whole thing right here. The model girl I had a fling with just left me a 2min41 sec voice memo screeching about my indifference the other week. Left her on delivered and she proceeded to blow up my phone. If I can find a way to edit the memo (because of personal info), it's worth a thread.
> 
> Never care kids. Ever. For any reason whatsoever. They are there for fun and the moment they stop being fun is the moment they have to go away forever.


You don't want a LTR in the future?


----------



## cvzvvc (Sep 8, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> You don't want a LTR in the future?



Depends. I'd have to vet a girl pretty extensively to tie myself down with her. Many guys are so fucking desperate they lock down whatever comes their way and then they end up destroying their lives because of it. No rush here


----------



## Spierdolony (Sep 8, 2021)

are you suffering from insomnia?


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Sep 8, 2021)

astatine said:


> bro this is the best meme I've seen ngl, u got any more this good?


nah sorry bro It was just a meme who was stocked in my pc,
I don't know the origin, I just founded him interssting for my post so I posted it.



is this one as good


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 8, 2021)

i posted the thing

give me reacts niggers


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 8, 2021)

women are trash

they know it

you know it

if you dont treat themaccordingly they know youre a liar pussy


----------



## oldcelloser (Sep 8, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> whats your real morning height


5'6" without the high heels


----------



## oldcelloser (Sep 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> He would get given girls numbers in casual places like the grocery store, dry cleaners, post office, etc.
> 
> He was late 20's and I was 19 and thought he was the coolest guy ever. I only knew him for a short time. His attitude towards women is that he had absolutely no respect for them, he laughed at the thought of ever dating one long term. He was amused when they'd get angry at him for not wanting anything more than a fuck buddy.
> 
> ...


and dudes out here still be wantin marriage and LTRs after this degeneracy 
like um dude dont you know whats out there? 
pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Sep 8, 2021)

Isle of man chad, other UK places don’t have those, only RTT niggas.


----------



## Delusion (Sep 8, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> This is the secret. This is the whole thing right here. The model girl I had a fling with just left me a 2min41 sec voice memo screeching about my indifference the other week. Left her on delivered and she proceeded to blow up my phone. If I can find a way to edit the memo (because of personal info), it's worth a thread.
> 
> Never care kids. Ever. For any reason whatsoever. They are there for fun and the moment they stop being fun is the moment they have to go away forever.


If it’s just text messages perhaps you can screenshot it and uploaded to your pc and use paint to cross out the personal info.

if it’s a voicemail couldn’t you just use your phone to clip out the frames/part that included your personal details? Or just play the memo on a different device on speaker then use your phone to record the parts that will not doxx yourself?


----------



## Over (Sep 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> He would get given girls numbers in casual places like the grocery store, dry cleaners, post office, etc.
> 
> He was late 20's and I was 19 and thought he was the coolest guy ever. I only knew him for a short time. His attitude towards women is that he had absolutely no respect for them, he laughed at the thought of ever dating one long term. He was amused when they'd get angry at him for not wanting anything more than a fuck buddy.
> 
> ...


*Tales from mental asylum but damn if it was real it would be so cool to have Chad friend who treats you like his kid and teaches you about life + tells his harem girls to fuck you*


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> He was late 20's and I was 19


so he is like 60 now


----------



## bwrauycnee (Sep 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> He would get given girls numbers in casual places like the grocery store, dry cleaners, post office, etc.
> 
> He was late 20's and I was 19 and thought he was the coolest guy ever. I only knew him for a short time. His attitude towards women is that he had absolutely no respect for them, he laughed at the thought of ever dating one long term. He was amused when they'd get angry at him for not wanting anything more than a fuck buddy.
> 
> ...


Were you already good looking at that time? Was that why you two were buddies?


----------



## fogdart (Sep 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> He would get given girls numbers in casual places like the grocery store, dry cleaners, post office, etc.
> 
> He was late 20's and I was 19 and thought he was the coolest guy ever. I only knew him for a short time. His attitude towards women is that he had absolutely no respect for them, he laughed at the thought of ever dating one long term. He was amused when they'd get angry at him for not wanting anything more than a fuck buddy.
> 
> ...


Another incel fan fiction. Incels will legit fap to this


----------



## GreenHat500 (Sep 9, 2021)

So, was he crazy good-looking? Did he often get rejected? How tall was he?


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 10, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> He would get given girls numbers in casual places like the grocery store, dry cleaners, post office, etc.
> 
> He was late 20's and I was 19 and thought he was the coolest guy ever. I only knew him for a short time. His attitude towards women is that he had absolutely no respect for them, he laughed at the thought of ever dating one long term. He was amused when they'd get angry at him for not wanting anything more than a fuck buddy.
> 
> ...


What psl was he compared to them? 
It seemed these women wanted relationships (as always) and he used them in good fashion.


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 10, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Depends. I'd have to vet a girl pretty extensively to tie myself down with her. Many guys are so fucking desperate they lock down whatever comes their way and then they end up destroying their lives because of it. No rush here


Why are women more desperate for LTRs than men? They should take the hint the guy isn't interested and move on.


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 10, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> He would get given girls numbers in casual places like the grocery store, dry cleaners, post office, etc.
> 
> He was late 20's and I was 19 and thought he was the coolest guy ever. I only knew him for a short time. His attitude towards women is that he had absolutely no respect for them, he laughed at the thought of ever dating one long term. He was amused when they'd get angry at him for not wanting anything more than a fuck buddy.
> 
> ...


U think he achieved this more because of his looks, or overall demeanour/ exotic foreigner halo?


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Sep 10, 2021)

its insane how a man can have multiple girls every week while some men cant even get one


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Sep 10, 2021)

Casually getting girls numbers at random places is a dream. I am too high inhib, will try and push myself through probably.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 10, 2021)

Future chad said:


> its insane how a man can have multiple girls every week while some men cant even get one


Just like unrestrained economic liberalism, and for similar reasons, sexual liberalism produces phenomena of absolute pauperization . 

Some men make love every day; others five or six times in their life, or never. Some make love with dozens of women; others with none. It's what's known as 'the law of the market'  Sex truly represents a second system of differentiation, completely independent of money; and as a system of differentiation it functions just as mercilessly.


----------



## dachad (Sep 11, 2021)

Truly a dream life


----------



## spark (Sep 11, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I was 19 years old when I knew him and For the short amount of time I knew him I idolized him
> 
> he was legit cool dude too


how tall was he


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 11, 2021)

How did you know and befriend the guy? You’re not very social from what I know so that part of the story doesn’t make much sense.

Anyway the point still stands about not giving a shit about women. I know they’re fucking trash but when I’m with them irl my bitch boy upbringing/programming takes over. How tf do I carry this mindset over into behaviors that don’t come naturally to me? Just more practice? Fuck more girls and treat them shittier for positive reinforcement of the behavior?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 20, 2021)

A chad thread a day keeps the happiness away 

"Just treat women right bro"

Life = Looks


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 20, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> How did you know and befriend the guy? You’re not very social from what I know so that part of the story doesn’t make much sense.
> 
> Anyway the point still stands about not giving a shit about women. I know they’re fucking trash but when I’m with them irl my bitch boy upbringing/programming takes over. How tf do I carry this mindset over into behaviors that don’t come naturally to me? Just more practice? Fuck more girls and treat them shittier for positive reinforcement of the behavior?


it looks like tales
amnesia likes to write


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 21, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> He would get given girls numbers in casual places like the grocery store, dry cleaners, post office, etc.
> 
> He was late 20's and I was 19 and thought he was the coolest guy ever. I only knew him for a short time. His attitude towards women is that he had absolutely no respect for them, he laughed at the thought of ever dating one long term. He was amused when they'd get angry at him for not wanting anything more than a fuck buddy.
> 
> ...


Damn trust fund kids.

In retirement since the day of birth


----------



## bankrolls (Sep 23, 2021)

Youthful said:


> Casually getting girls numbers at random places is a dream. I am too high inhib, will try and push myself through probably.


He got approached lol so the women did the work for him


----------



## micropenis29 (Sep 23, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Just like unrestrained economic liberalism, and for similar reasons, sexual liberalism produces phenomena of absolute pauperization .
> 
> Some men make love every day; others five or six times in their life, or never. Some make love with dozens of women; others with none. It's what's known as 'the law of the market' Sex truly represents a second system of differentiation, completely independent of money; and as a system of differentiation it functions just as mercilessly.



it's not independent of money 

it's just worth a LOT of money, much more than people think

chad looks are worth $trillions


----------



## forevergymcelling (Sep 23, 2021)

Do you remember his name?

You should search him up on facebook or Insta to post some pics


----------



## micropenis29 (Sep 23, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> This is the secret. This is the whole thing right here. The model girl I had a fling with just left me a 2min41 sec voice memo screeching about my indifference the other week. Left her on delivered and she proceeded to blow up my phone. If I can find a way to edit the memo (because of personal info), it's worth a thread.
> 
> Never care kids. Ever. For any reason whatsoever. They are there for fun and the moment they stop being fun is the moment they have to go away forever.



lol

well, the DGAF mindset is how all gigachads act around women

i doubt it works without the looks to back it up, but it certainly can't hurt, whereas desperation definitely can hurt

i have a bluepilled chad friend who effortlessly picks up women and literally looks like leonardo dicaprio and he told me "the secret to women is to not give a fuck"

ROFL


----------



## karbo (Sep 23, 2021)

pls tell me he was 5'7 too


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Sep 24, 2021)

Pure suifuel


----------

